# Dual Citizenship Question



## Knysnamom (Oct 16, 2014)

I have been married to a South African for 23 years, living in SA. We now want to travel in Africa & to avoid visa penalties for UK passport holders I want to apply for SA citizenship. My local HA in George has told me that the first step is to get a letter from my country of citizenship saying that they don't object to me holding dual citizenship. I seem to remember trying to extract such a letter a few years ago when applying for daughter's SA passport and being told that UK don't issue such a thing . . . ? Has anyone had experience in this - how do I get such a letter? Is there an email address I can use to request one? Any assistance will be very much appreciated.


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Knysnamom said:


> I have been married to a South African for 23 years, living in SA. We now want to travel in Africa & to avoid visa penalties for UK passport holders I want to apply for SA citizenship. My local HA in George has told me that the first step is to get a letter from my country of citizenship saying that they don't object to me holding dual citizenship. I seem to remember trying to extract such a letter a few years ago when applying for daughter's SA passport and being told that UK don't issue such a thing . . . ? Has anyone had experience in this - how do I get such a letter? Is there an email address I can use to request one? Any assistance will be very much appreciated.


I think HA is wrong, the British government does not grant permission for dual citizenship as they do not have a problem with it. 

Department of Home Affairs - Citizenship


----------



## Johanna (Apr 13, 2009)

Knysnamom said:


> I have been married to a South African for 23 years, living in SA. We now want to travel in Africa & to avoid visa penalties for UK passport holders I want to apply for SA citizenship. My local HA in George has told me that the first step is to get a letter from my country of citizenship saying that they don't object to me holding dual citizenship. I seem to remember trying to extract such a letter a few years ago when applying for daughter's SA passport and being told that UK don't issue such a thing . . . ? Has anyone had experience in this - how do I get such a letter? Is there an email address I can use to request one? Any assistance will be very much appreciated.


I think HA is wrong, the British government does not grant permission for dual citizenship as they do not have a problem with it. 

Department of Home Affairs - Citizenship


----------

